

Yahoo’s Parting With Thompson Will Be for “Cause” - larrys
http://allthingsd.com/20120514/yahoos-parting-with-thompson-will-be-for-cause/

======
larrys
Essentially she had a TIA from all news reports at the time. This is known as
a "mini" stroke. Just found it interesting that in an article about
embellishment of a resume she refers to it simply as a "stroke".

More on TIA:

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001743/>

